# How Close Can I put Fence to Utility Pole?



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Most cities (at least here in Canada) have a hotline to call for Dial Before You Dig services which will come out and mark and locate all of the services on the property before you proceed with ground disturbances. There are penalties if you hit a line and have not called for the locating service in advance.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That is usually found at your utility company information help line.

Here I see them 6 inches away all over the place, Mine (wire) is less than that, just a couple of inches.


ED


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Mine is part of the fence lol


----------



## KMDAVILA812 (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for your help everyone. I called miss dig and there are no marks where I want to put the fence so it looks like I'm good to go.


----------

